# Irish Soda Bread



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I used Ina Gardner’s recipe, without the currents (cause I don’t like currents or raisins)
I put in 3/4 cup of chopped walnuts…We love walnuts in Iris soda bread.
This bread is delicious…I also put one extra Tablespoon of sugar in it.
We like it toasted with a smear of sweet butter.
This is the best Soda bread recipe that I ever made.

Here‘s the recipe… I made it in my food processor ( you can also use a mixer) at the end. I put in the nuts at the end and just pulsed it enough to mix the nuts.

Here‘s the recipe








Irish Soda Bread


Get Irish Soda Bread Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That right there looks good enough to eat.  Is the dark color of the inside of the bread true or an artifact of light? I see a brown like light brown sugar color on my monitor.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It’s the walnuts that make it darker. You should try this bread, lightly toasted with butter it rocks.
I have it in my cake taker on the counter, the head guy cuts himself a piece whenever it fancies him.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

One more thing on my to do/make list.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, next time you plan on putting the ‘big oven’ on whip one up. You’ll be hooked on Irish Soda Bread. Be sure and use the buttermilk.
I now have to make fried chicken and banana bread to use up the rest of the buttermilk…such pressure! 
How was the cornish hens?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've made soda bread from Bernard Clayton's bread cookbook but not with walnuts or any dried fruit, don't recall about buttermilk. Normally I use buttermilk powder because we don't use any buttermilk often, just seems less waste and works well. Had Big S brand corndogs last night with yellow mustard and duck sauce. Those two things mixed together aren't half bad. Got mixed on my plate, fortunate occurance . Probably the same tonight as leftovers. Haven't done the little chickens yet. Need to do smoked sausage on Bolillos with sausage and sweet pickle relish a la Packo's Hungarian Hotdogs, before the bread molds. A fillet of salmon, probably Gordon Ramsey's Teriyaki Salmon and a tapenade of almonds or something. Egg rolls (frozen) with something. Then maybe the little chickens. A chef I worked with called them that and I've never quit doing it. Actually I say worse things about them. I had to season several hundred split birds for a party, hope I never see them like that again. Same thing for Chicken Cordon Bleu. Pound season and assemble several hundred. Those things are some of the reason I quit cooking for a living. Oh yeah cut ingredients and assemble several hundred fruit and cheese skewers for a party was another.

Now I go for street food along with the less easy stuff. And I got some "street food" in mind that just might blow your socks off and no I ain't sayin' what. I'll post with pics.

Today I'll start slicin' and dicin' an 11 lb. picnic ham shank for pot pies, soups, beans, whatever. Vacuum seal and freeze.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ve never heard of buttermilk powder? I don’t think it’s available here. I would try it if
I came across it. You‘re right about the buttermilk, I have to think of things to
make once I open the curtain to make Irish Soda Bread. Thinking of buttermilk soaked
chicken today…
I just came across this recipe for Southern corn bread. This can’t be too shabby.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That looks much like the buttermilk cornbread I make. Try substituting light or dark brown sugar for the white sugar. A noticeable taste difference. Not bad. Works in other recipes also. This is the cultured buttermilk powder I get at Walmart, Saco brand 4T powder makes 1 cup. This and several other brands are available on Amazon.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

That looks really good, especially with some quality butter on it 

Unfortunately some foods I can't eat anymore and thats one 

Gluten.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Tip on powdered milk and powdered buttermilk. Add the appropriate amount of powder to the dry ingredients then add any liquid called for in the recipe and enough extra for the milk powder. Works, I'm lazy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the buttermilk tip. I will look for it at Walmart.
Your right on the brown sugar making a difference in baked goods.
I often use 1/2 regular sugar and 1/2 brown sugar in a lot of things
that I bake. My Pizzelle cookies come amazing with 1/2 brown sugar.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Should be in the baking section I think.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Had mine this morning with butter and blueberry preserves. The head knot put poached
eggs on his and also ate one of my slices, and as we speak he 
cut another slice and smeared it with blackberry preserves. Did I tell you he loves
Irish Soda Bread…


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Also if you don't keep milk on hand because you don't use it often try this. Walmart, Sam's, Amazon, others. Browse for the best price. This is good stuff, far better than other powdered milks I've tried. 4 T powder to 1C water. Yes you did tell me he loves soda bread.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Never eaten any but I grabbed the recipe.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope you make it and it’s good with just the walnuts.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I mentioned it to the wife. She said we tried it while in Ireland and not her thing. It must have been at the end of a pub crawl cause I don't recall the bread. The pubs yes bread no.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, apparently it wasn’t memorable. A lot of the food in Ireland and England is not memorable.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This is the version I'm planning on making. I got it in the guy's book and it calls for 5t buttermilk powder and 1 1/4 c water optional to replace the 1 1/4c buttermilk.



Royal Hibernian Brown Loaf (Irish Soda Bread)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I would up the sugar…not sure of the whole wheat flour, that would change the flavor considerably.
I‘m actually a fan of whole wheat bread.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes it would change the flavor and I do like whole wheat bread but I don't keep much ww flour on hand. I had intended to make a Wally's run early this morning for ww flour and some other things. Forgot what I wanted. No time to mess with it today anyway. This is the guy that got me using lots of powdered milk and powdered buttermilk. His recipes always give the option when one of those products is called for. No taste difference.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I am putting together a Amazon order and have the buttermilk powder on my list.
Thanks for that tip. Yesterday, I made fried chicken breast strips soaked in buttermilk and then dipped in flour …Need to still use up more buttermilk. Maybe, corn muffins?
Buttermilk pancakes are good, but, I don’t want the extra calories… any ideas?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Corn muffins OK or a big cornbread. Add more fat to your pancakes and make waffles, oh yeah more calories. Fried shrimp/fish? Who knows. Dream up something.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I excel at dreaming up stuff.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Here's more, I found two of these in one of my cookbooks, third popped up on the internet. The cookbook recipes on internet also. Do you still have that little churn.









Strawberry Buttermilk Ice Cream


This strawberry buttermilk ice cream is made with an egg-free buttermilk and cream mixture with strawberries and lemon.




leitesculinaria.com













Pineapple Upside-Down Cake


Pineapple upside-down cake is a cake turned upside down to reveal a gorgeous presentation. It's a soft buttermilk cake baked on top of sweet-juicy caramelized pineapples.




www.littlesweetbaker.com













Pineapple Buttermilk Sherbet


This icy sweet sherbet from Dolores Kastello of Waukesha, Wisconsin stirs up easily for freezing in a jiffy.




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Wooley, for the upside down pineapple cake recipe.
I whipped one up.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That looks good. I've found more recipes using buttermilk in a later edition of the same cookbook but will post later. 
My dinner plans went south. Wife started whining so I just put the little chickens and acorn squash on the same baking sheet and cooked them. Both went at 400 and 45. Wasn't even good IMO, just meh.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This was the best PUD cake I’ve ever had. The last of the buttermilk was very thick. For some reason the cake didn’t rise a lot, so it wasn’t spongy like PUD cake usually is. It was thick and dense and very delicious.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Well, apparently it wasn’t memorable. A lot of the food in Ireland and England is not memorable.



Amen!


----------

